# 12V USB outlets?



## JavelinaEngineer (Jul 22, 2013)

Has anyone added hard-wired 12V USB Charging ports to their vehicles, vessels, or toys? If so, what type did you use and how well to they work with iOS devices? I know some of the cheaper chargers you plug into your cigarette lighter don't charge iOS devices well for some reason.

I've been looking around and thinking of hard wiring some in the back of my center console for the teenagers so they'll leave my outlets alone up front.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

For teenagers ? Can you get them coin operated ? I'd be interested.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*rEASON*

tHE REASON SOME DO NT CHARGE SOME ios DEVICES....THE AMPS.

GET THE 2.1 AMP MODELS. THE 1 AMP DOES NOT CHARGE IPADS WELL, UNLESS THEY ARE NOT USED AND THEN ITS PAINFULLY SLOW...


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ For that reason you would prob be better off wiring in cig lighter receptacles, that way you can use the proper charger for each device.


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

https://www.bluesea.com/products/1016/Dual_USB_Charger_Socket

Have one on my boat works awesome and has plenty of output to charge phones/iPads fast


----------

